# Is there a best time of day to retrieve a swarm?



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Typically, you have a tme frame to get the swarm once it has alighted on a branch and that is determined by how long it takes the swarm to collectively decide where to go. Sometimes it's less than an hour. I've also seen it last for days. While the swarm is waiting, it is scouts not foragers that are flying to and from the swarm. Most of the time the swarm moves to its new home while some scouts are away. I've watched them come back and stay in the branch for a while and just assumed they eventually moved back in with the hive from which they swarmed.

So, if you want the swarm, it's best to get them while you can. If you wait, they may move on.


----------



## Mike Tuggle (Jun 20, 2010)

Re "moving on...." _SO true _. Missed one last week by 15 minutes, arriving at the location about 10:00 AM. The swarm had only settled around sunset the previous afternoon. I was on my way an hour after I got the call.

If someone calls, have your gear ready and get going!


----------



## chauktaw (Apr 7, 2011)

I can attest to that. Lost one of my own swarms this weekend. 15 minutes from when I figured out what it was to being back on location with my gear and they were gone.


----------



## biltay8 (Mar 5, 2011)

What about a swarm that has been in my swarn trap for the past 6 days. I was going to 
build a nuc box to put them in, but with work I never got around to it. Tomorrow I'm going to get 
a new hive for them. But what time should I move them. And should I leave the new hive close to 
where the trap is set in case there are some stragglers..
Thanks


----------

